
Show HN: Chart Mage – A text based UML diagram tool with smart autocompletion - junlin
http://chartmage.com/
======
junlin
Hi guys! I quit my job and spent 3 months learning HTML/CSS/JavaScript and
finally I made my first app.

I created Chart Mage because I needed a tool for quick UML diagram on Mac. I
ended up using one of the text based diagram generators, which is great, yet I
found them not very friendly to non-English user(all that grammar thing).
Besides, I would type a lot faster if it comes with smart autocompletion.

So here it is:

# No more fiddling the layout - Keep your hands on the keyboard and let Chart
Mage takes care of the drawing.

# Smart autocompletion - Chart Mage makes reasonable guess about what you are
going to type.

# Simple syntax - You can learn it in 10 seconds.

------
nwrk
Rally nice! Adding to diagramming toolbox. Thanks for posting here.

------
feipigzi
A cool experience. Save me time to draw seq chart.

